# Promaster FTD 5700 Help



## pasteofanchovie (Oct 8, 2008)

I got one of these flashes with a Nikon FG I found at a pawn shop the other day and I was wanting to use it to shoot a concert coming up. Problem is, I have no idea how to use it and I can't find a manual on the internet. I will be using a 28mm f/2.8 lens and Ilford Delta 3200 Film. Does anyone know anything about this flash? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 8, 2008)

That was easy: http://www.promaster.com/books/Instructionmanuals/FTD5700.pdf


----------



## pasteofanchovie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. For some reason I couldn't find that. It helped some, but it doesn't say anything about 3200 ISO film. I used it Wed. night with is set at the same aperture as what I was using and it seemed to work okay. I haven't used a flash manually before so I'm new to this.


----------

